# I messed up - cleaned the inside of my brand new goggles with a paper towel.



## tomaspetrus (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey, 
I purchased my first expensive goggles because there was a great discount on them (Electric EG2). Everything was fine, used them for the first time and wow, they're amazing! We went to a restaurant and my brother wanted to take a look at them, but unfortunately, when he grabbed them, he touched the inside of the lens. I didn't know that you can remove the anti-fog coating, so I just breathed on the lens and cleaned it with a paper towel because I didn't have the microfiber bag in which it came in with me. I haven't noticed any fogging afterwards (maybe because it was above 0 degrees Celsius).

And even now, I tried to change the lens and even though I had the bag in which they came in on my hand while doing it to prevent fingerprints, there were smudges all over the inside of the lens. So I cleaned it, again. 
Now, I've noticed some micro scratches, probably caused by the paper towel that I had used earlier :frown: . I finally did some research and found out how much I f*cked up. I tried to "test" if I removed the anti-fog coating by breathing on the inside, it did not fog up. Does that mean that I'm okay? 

Spare lenses are super expensive (imo) so I'm asking you for an advice. Is there something, that could potentially fix those micro scratches and then also something that can create an anti-fog coating? 

Thank you


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

no....but the thing abt fogging is the lack of venting...unless the fog is inbetween the lens...then they are toast


----------



## Ckoch407 (May 1, 2016)

I’ve had luck putting the lens on a heater vent before. If the plastic isn’t scratched, it can help sometimes. It’s also worked to get rid of fogging between the lenses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ckoch407 said:


> I’ve had luck putting the lens on a heater vent before. If the plastic isn’t scratched, it can help sometimes. It’s also worked to get rid of fogging between the lenses.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OP, Please don't do this. This might help get rid of fogging _between_ the lenses once the lens is already fucked. If it's not already fucked, it shortly will be if you put it on a heater vent.


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

I dont think the fogging is the problem guys. He has scratches, thats it.

Can you see them while wearing them? if not i wouldn't care.
However if you can see them while wearing them, i'd suggest a lens change, nothing i would do ofc! Just ride with them, you won't notice the microscratches after a while anyways


----------



## Ckoch407 (May 1, 2016)

Phedder said:


> OP, Please don't do this. This might help get rid of fogging _between_ the lenses once the lens is already fucked. If it's not already fucked, it shortly will be if you put it on a heater vent.




I’ve done it many times with my Anon and Oakley and never had any issues. Hotel type heaters. I take them off as soon as they’re cleared and don’t turn it on extremely hot. Have you heard of damage caused by this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaspetrus (Mar 18, 2018)

Utking said:


> I dont think the fogging is the problem guys. He has scratches, thats it.
> 
> Can you see them while wearing them? if not i wouldn't care.
> However if you can see them while wearing them, i'd suggest a lens change, nothing i would do ofc! Just ride with them, you won't notice the microscratches after a while anyways


I guess it's a good sign that I can see them only when paying a lot of close attention while aiming with a light to see reflections in the lens. For some reason, they are visible only from a specific angle.


----------



## tomaspetrus (Mar 18, 2018)

Phedder said:


> OP, Please don't do this. This might help get rid of fogging _between_ the lenses once the lens is already fucked. If it's not already fucked, it shortly will be if you put it on a heater vent.


Thank you for warning me. How should I clean the inside though? After changing lenses, there are still smudges all over it (and I used a microfiber bag on my hand to prevent oil touching the lens. :/ Is it okay to wipe it when its completely dry? (using a microfiber cloth of course)


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

Ah, i wouldn't worry! You won't see them while riding at all  It's probably just swirls from cleaning with the paper towel, and tbh it comes after a while anyways 

Breathe on them, and clean with a microfiber cloth, preferably the one that comes with the glasses. Do it until it disappears.


----------



## tomaspetrus (Mar 18, 2018)

Utking said:


> Ah, i wouldn't worry! You won't see them while riding at all  It's probably just swirls from cleaning with the paper towel, and tbh it comes after a while anyways
> 
> Breathe on them, and clean with a microfiber cloth, preferably the one that comes with the glasses. Do it until it disappears.


Isn't that going to damage the anti-fog coating? The smudges are on the inside of the goggles.


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

Nope, a paper towel wouldn't be good, but wiping with the microfiber towel that comes with the goggles shouldn't be a problem  Just use your breath so it isn't dry cleaned


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Ckoch407 said:


> I’ve done it many times with my Anon and Oakley and never had any issues. Hotel type heaters. I take them off as soon as they’re cleared and don’t turn it on extremely hot. Have you heard of damage caused by this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many lenses now are a dual lens that are sealed together. Direct heat can damage or cause that seal to separate. The lenses won't fall apart, but it's enough to let moisture in between the lens, which can then cause fogging, and possibly why drying it out over a heat vent helps get rid of the fogging out. 

There should be no need to heat your goggles, at all. Open air drying overnight will be plenty.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've always popped them out and cleaned with a mild soap and water solution then run under the tap to rinse. Never really scrub with much force. Then air dry and use some micro fiber. You can get a pack of really good camera lense quality micro fiber for super cheap. Eventually what comes with your goggles will get dirty and do more harm than good.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Phedder said:


> Many lenses now are a dual lens that are sealed together. Direct heat can damage or cause that seal to separate. The lenses won't fall apart, but it's enough to let moisture in between the lens, which can then cause fogging, and possibly why drying it out over a heat vent helps get rid of the fogging out.
> 
> There should be no need to heat your goggles, at all. Open air drying overnight will be plenty.


Does this mean that using the hand dryer inside of bathroom to get rid of inside fogging/icing will still damage the lenses? This is my quick fix when my lenses fogged or frozen in very cold days.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

LALUNE said:


> Does this mean that using the hand dryer inside of bathroom to get rid of inside fogging/icing will still damage the lenses? This is my quick fix when my lenses fogged or frozen in very cold days.




Any type of heat is potentially damaging to the glue used to bond the two lens layers. But hand dryers usually aren’t very hot or blast strong enough air so should be ok.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

LALUNE said:


> Does this mean that using the hand dryer inside of bathroom to get rid of inside fogging/icing will still damage the lenses? This is my quick fix when my lenses fogged or frozen in very cold days.


If you hold it really close and for long enough it's possible. I'd hold it ~1 foot away from the exhaust and keep it moving. Air there should just be luke warm, enough to melt ice or defog but not damage.


----------

